
Magnetic Explosions Observed on Sun – Unlike Anything Seen Before [video] - kreinba
https://scitechdaily.com/magnetic-explosions-observed-on-sun-unlike-anything-seen-before-video/
======
ncmncm
Solar physicists are the most bad-ass of all astrophysicists.

They are not afraid of unconstrained plasma fluid dynamics, which sends
practically all other physicists and cosmologists fleeing in terror. It is
considered extremely rude, even "career-limiting" to even mention plasma
dynamics at a regular astrophysics conference.

Most physicists who do anything with plasma try desperately to stay within the
stable envelope where the maths remain tractable. With good reason.

